# A good hard clear coat??



## quore_23 (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is the table that I built:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/outdoor-occasional-table-7379/#post64579

I used the Helman Spar Urathane (I think that is what it was) as the clear coat. This is to be an outdoor table, so I wanted to make sure I had it protected. I brought the table inside, just so I can look at it, as I like the way it turned out (which was a mistake). Well, it didnt take long for my girlfriends 5 years to start playing which his toys on it. I saw him playing with his cars and running then across, but I didnt think anything of it, since I had 4 coats of clear coat on it. And since I planned on using it outside and in my garage (or where ever it was needed at the time), I didnt think he could hurt it. Well I was wrong. There are a lot of scratches now on the top. He did not have anything metal, it was all plastic. I figured it would hold up just fine and it not be an issue, but that is not the case. Perhaps I did not apply it correctly, as I just used foam brushes and used #0000 steel wool between coats. I know that I can sand it down and reapply the clear coat, but if I am going to do that, I want to know if there is anything better that I could use that would stand up to some abuse, besides just the weather?

Hopefully you can see the scratches in this photo:


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

In my orbit Verathane's Diamond Finnish is the gold standard. While I don't use it any longer (its has gotten crazy expensive and they've changed the "formula") it withstood three kids in my folk's house on the floors. I have a picnic table I've had out back I keep Min-Wax's poly on but it IS out side and I DO use it for, well, you can imagine. I put a coat on every summer and sand it down every couple years. But then if the kid is anything like I was he's able to, well, "ding" anything he puts his mind to.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't notice if you mentioned how many days your finish had cured but it sometimes takes these plastic coatings a few days to cure. Longer if cold or high humidity. Just a thought. I've had good luck with spar urethane before but not sure which brand. 

I just recently used spray-on spar urethane on some white oak I used to replace slats on an outdoor bench - I hope it stands up to the outdoors (although, the previous slats lasted over 12 years so I'm not too worried).


----------



## quore_23 (Dec 12, 2008)

It took me a while to get all 4 coats on. The least amount of time I waited before another coat was 24 hours. I know I have waited over a week between a coat or two as well. After the last coat, it sat in my garage for about a week.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Quore,
I was thinking along the same lines as Geo. It would seem that the urethane had not fully cured. Doesn't mean it doesn't feel dry to the touch. Depending on the temp and humidity, it can take longer than what the can says. I would do like you are planning and recoat it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

